# Possible pregnancy on pill? Got some symptoms and possible pregnancy discharge?



## xCarlyx

Hey!
Sorry if this is long but trying to keep it short and to the point.

I'm 19, on the pill (microgynon 30) been on it over a year now. Have sex with my boyfriend every single weekend without any other protection but he does pull out before. I know pre-come might have a bit of sperm in.
I know there isn't much chance of getting pregnant on the pill but of course it's not 100% effective, and people have gotten pregnant while taking the pill correctly. I haven't been ill or been stressed or anything. Haven't missed any but recently been taking the pills at different times of day but never over 8 hours, but that was only very recently.

Had my 7 day break and the bleed was from the 16th august to the 19th. Wasn't as long as normal and normally goes on for about 5 days and normally heavier than that.

It's weird how some of these symptoms have only happened since I came off the 'period'.
Been getting more tired than usual, but not everyday it happens.
Getting more tummy aches than normal - but not cramps.
Going to wee more often. Even have to go to wee once in the night which hasn't happened to me till recently.
Last week felt sick (but wasn't actually sick) that was only in the evening and that was for 3 evenings in a row.

Now for the discharge. I normally can tell when in the month I get discharge but for some reason I haven't had that much since my period.
I had a look at it and even felt it. Looked it up on google and it's wierd how it's like what you get in early pregnancy discharge.

This is what I found on 2 websites ---

Generally, leukorrhea is a thin, clear or slightly milky fluid, which your body produces to keep your vagina lubricated. Sometimes when it dries, it takes on a slightly yellowish tinge  again, this is normal.
In my experience (I have two kids), your ovulation discharge usually looks like egg whites, and when you are pregnant, you may have no discharge at all, or a slight creamy textured discharge that you may not even notice, but it does not look like ovulation discharge. 
-------------------------------------------

And what was mentioned there ^^ is the sort of vaginal discharge I'm getting at the moment in time.
But I know you can't just go by the discharge to know if your pregnant or not.

Took a test this morning but it was negative - so either I took it too early as my next bleed isn't till the 16th September. Or I'm just not pregnant.

So has anyone experienced this who hasn't been pregnant? Or people who ended up being pregnant? 
Could this actually be a sign that I might be pregnant as I got other symtoms too? Or could this just be one of those things?
Anyone been in the same situation as me?
And any other information and opinions would be great. :)

Thank You 
x


----------



## etcetera

Hello.
I was in your situation mannny times and only one other time did I acutally end up pregnant.

I was dating a guy, on the pill, and we had sex very regularly without any other protection. My periods were always late or short and I was always getting paranoid.

But in April I did end up pregnant while I was on the Pill and I ended up losing that baby at 12 wks. 

In my experience, you're probably not pregnant.
you could be pregnant, but I highly doubt it.

Wait a few more weeks and test again, i'm sure everything will work out fine


----------



## Genna

I didn't find out until I was 10 weeks pregnant because I was on the pill and the exact same thing happened to me. I think you tested too early, wait another week, and then if that ones neg. wait another and test again :flow: :hugs:


----------



## xCarlyx

Awww fankooo for your replies and opinions :) 
I will do another test once I've had my period (if I get 1). Think that will be best as I won't be wasting money on buying the tests as they aren't cheap lol.
Thank You :)


----------



## xCarlyx

Still want other peoples opionions still :)

Thank You 
x


----------



## expectinroxie

hey! first off good luck with everything! i'm sure you're kinda stressed, nervous and possibly paranoid. I have been in your situation. Last November I had that happened. Pretty much the same thing, the shorter period and the discharge. In December I didn't get my period which freaked me out. I have never had short or light periods so it was really weird that I didn't have it. I had unprotected sex with my then boyfriend pretty regularly so I was quite scared. I took a pregnancy test it said negative. We decided to go to a walk in clinic around us and get a blood test just incase. It came back negative. I went to my doctor the next week. I was on that type of pill for over a year and my doctor thought that my body could just have gotten used to it. Plus it was a lower dosage and since I went on the pill due to my periods being so heavy and long, he believed it was time for me to go on a new one. Once I switched everything went back to normal. 

I broke up with him later that month and went with my man now. I took the pill same time every day. I got sick with Strep throat in late March. The first day I took the meds I had a bad reaction to them. They made me shake constantly, made me dizzy, etc. We had sex that night. Found out the next month I was pregnant. The doctor told me my birth control doesn't work correctly when mixed with antibiotics. He said that whenever you go on antibiotics and the pill is the only form of protection you use, or if you just change pills wrap it. So just a word of advice if you aren't ready for motherhood, make sure you are careful with things like that. Hope I could help. If you need anything just let me know! I'm here for anyone who needs a question asked or venting or anything.


----------



## nadupoi

I've had things like this happen. I'm on the pill... have been for over a year. Every month it's different and I get paranoid EASILY. Always been a false alarm. And my OH only pulls out sometime, so we're really pushing our luck. GOOD LUCK to you!


----------



## danniemum2be

i didnt have any symptoms like that still had usual period cramp as though i was gunna come on and kept getting bad headaches. however i was on the pill too, i waited until i was around 4 or 5 days late on my period and it came up positive. so maybe wait until your period is late to take another test. good luck, hope you get the outcome u want x x x


----------

